# Turtle Beach Xbox One Headset



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm looking to buy an xbox one headset,
And the one that comes in on my budget is the Turtle Beach XO Four for the xb1,
They're currently on offer for £67,
Here on amazon: http://goo.gl/arVnsK
Has anybody got this headset and could recommend it before I buy it,
Don't really want to throw £67 away if they're going to be no good,
I am currently using my Bowers and Wilkins just for game audio but want something that I can chat through at the same time,
Thanks in advance 
Liam. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the official xbox headset.
It's very good for the price however during lots of action or noise it crackles quite a bit.

They are very comfy though and definitely worth the money.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I have the official xbox headset.
> It's very good for the price however during lots of action or noise it crackles quite a bit.
> 
> They are very comfy though and definitely worth the money.


I was looking also at the official xbox headset,
But I think what makes me want the turtle beach is that it's wireless to the console and only need a wire for chat,
I'm unsure if this is also the case on the official one too ?


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got no experience with this specific model, however my previous turtle beach headset on the 360 was absolutely spot on!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Liam_89 said:


> I was looking also at the official xbox headset,
> But I think what makes me want the turtle beach is that it's wireless to the console and only need a wire for chat,
> I'm unsure if this is also the case on the official one too ?


That's the same as the official xbox headset too.










That's all there is


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> That's the same as the official xbox headset too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be an odd question to ask,
But with the previous turtle beach headset I had for xbox 360 was the X12,
It had amplified game and party chat,
Does these for the xbox one such as the official one you have, 
Have amplified chat audio or does it just come through as if you were listening to it through the tv,
What I'm trying to say is does the party chat sound like it's coming from the tv if the headset wasn't plugged in or as I mentioned is the chat amplified,
What do u make of the sound on that official one ? Is it bassy enough 
Thanks


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

With turtle beach headset, id say, the more money you spend, obviouslt the better quality headset your going to get.

Ive had 3 headsets since xbow 360 came out, spending 100 on the first, 180 on the 2nd and 90 on the third (half price offer)

And they have lasted me well, since the 360 was launched.

They have all been pretty much the top of the line give or take.

Coming with the best features, the most recent with surround sound 7.1 (Turtle beach PX5)

Id highly recommend if you can stretch your budget do it.

The quality of them rises so much.

If its something you use daily or spend some time doing, then its worth it. they keep their value aswell so if you find you want to sell it down the line then you can. and if you find you want to watch a movie in silence then the better the headset again the better quality you will get.

from my expierience I would set a budget of around £140


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As a side note, Turtle Beach are one of the original sound card manufacturers for PC's and one of the leading lights if you were into gaming and wanted if you wanted your pc to do more than squeak or beep in the 1990's !! 

They are a very reputable brand, alongside Creative Labs.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I decided to buy the turtle beach xo four,
if anyones interested the quality for gaming and music is brilliant,
The mic is also clear too according to my mates :thumb:


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Liam_89 said:


> I decided to buy the turtle beach xo four,
> if anyones interested the quality for gaming and music is brilliant,
> The mic is also clear too according to my mates :thumb:


If you ever buy another headset i would recommend the ASTRO headsets. They are literally amazing. Comfy, amazing sound quality and also look the part. You can use these on the pc, phone, xbox basically anything so it's well worth the money.


----------

